# LK stands for little kid...



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am making this official, LK is going DOWN!!!! OHHH RACE WAR!!! IT IS GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

babble all you want minor leaguer....you cant hang with the LK....and you are very bold trying to step up to the man without even sending out one bomb yet. Your still in Single A ball my friend and now you make a vital mistake. Your gonna go down slowwww and painfullll...and go ahead...I'll allow you to swing first...take your best shot! Then we will all say goodbye very soon.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I do have one bomb to my name. I hit stogie pretty hard, he just never posted it... now its your turn!!! Don't bother ducking, cause im taking out your whole neighborhood...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

AHHHHHH HAHAHAHHAHA that pick of the marquee is priceless!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Gotta love these rookies! A lot of passion, but little sence!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Gotta love these rookies! A lot of passion, but little sence!


This "rookie" is gonna put a world of hurt on you! By the time I am done... well... it's gonna be bad!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Hahahaha! Now this clown is using my lines!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> AHHHHHH HAHAHAHHAHA that pick of the marquee is priceless!!!


I knew you would like that!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Greg... have you seen this man's stash? And I'm not talking Tom Selleck 'stache. We have only been privy to a portion of what the LK holds in his collection. I am frightened for your sake!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ol' LK is gonna put a hurtin; on ya bud!!!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

My money is on the LK.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

*All I see happening so far is a lot of prancing and preening... now if you two are done verbally sparring I suggest you two stop dancing and **playing pattycake... I am bored!!!

Time to get it on!!!

*


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> *All I see happening so far is a lot of prancing and preening... now if you two are done verbally sparring I suggest you two stop dancing and **playing pattycake... I am bored!!!
> 
> Time to get it on!!!
> 
> *


Don't worry, the bomb is loaded, the plane leaves tomarrow after work...this is your chance to submit LK...when you open it, just remember.... it's only round 1


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Don't worry, the bomb is loaded, the plane leaves tomarrow after work..._*this is your chance to submit LK.*_..when you open it, just remember.... it's only round 1


Submit???? HAHAHAHAHAHHA.....you have balls my friend...big balls! LOL You have no idea what you just got yourself into....look above...the CL members can clearly see you just dug your own grave. :arghhhh:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Submit???? HAHAHAHAHAHHA.....you have balls my friend...big balls! LOL You have no idea what you just got yourself into....look above...the CL members can clearly see you just dug your own grave. :arghhhh:


They know you.. they do not know me!!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL - nice sign LK. I hope there are no innocent casualties in this war.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> They know you.. they do not know me!!!


Nice! LOL

I am gonna put my money on you, I think you might just be an underdog!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> Nice! LOL
> 
> I am gonna put my money on you, I think you might just be an underdog!


YA!! NOW that is what I'm talking about!!!! Finally a lil respect


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> YA!! NOW that is what I'm talking about!!!! Finally a lil respect


Respect!!??? MEH!!!!! LOL You need to prove yourself there rookie...other than that....you're all fluff!! And Daniel D was just being nice!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Children... Squid thinks LK lowers himself by arguing with the Little People, when ignoring them would be much more painful... <G>


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Greg... have you seen this man's stash? And I'm not talking Tom Selleck 'stache. We have only been privy to a portion of what the LK holds in his collection. I am frightened for your sake!


Seriously....he scares me.
His collection is epic.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The squid is correct. The LK will allow his rep speak for itself. No more games!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> *All I see happening so far is a lot of prancing and preening... now if you two are done verbally sparring I suggest you two stop dancing and **playing pattycake... I am bored!!!
> 
> Time to get it on!!!
> 
> *


Bumpdy---- BumP! :wazzapp:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> *All I see happening so far is a lot of prancing and preening... now if you two are done verbally sparring I suggest you two stop dancing and **playing pattycake... I am bored!!!
> 
> Time to get it on!!!
> 
> *


Jimbo, go back to your little multi-man weakling bomblets and ankle-nipping with your ineffectual tiny horde of dingoes! <G>

Smack-Talk RULES!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Respect!!??? MEH!!!!! LOL You need to prove yourself there rookie...other than that....you're all fluff!! And Daniel D was just being nice!


Wait... just wait.... stogie will come through and post the carnage...and that was just my first bomb ever, a thanks for starting the site deal......THIS IS GONNA GET UGLY!!!! SHIT IS GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Respect!!??? MEH!!!!! LOL You need to prove yourself there rookie...other than that....you're all fluff!! And Daniel D was just being nice!


I am nice and respect everyone!

But I also wanna see Mario get blown back to the Mushroom Kingdom by Lok's Ba-Bomb!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Jimbo, go back to your little multi-man weakling bomblets and ankle-nipping with your ineffectual tiny horde of dingoes! <G>
> 
> Smack-Talk RULES!!!


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH Squiddy!! LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> I am nice and respect everyone!
> 
> _*But I also wanna see Mario get blown back to the Mushroom Kingdom by Lok's Ba-Bomb*_!


That was funny Dan! LOL


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> I am nice and respect everyone!
> 
> But I also wanna see Mario get blown back to the Mushroom Kingdom by Lok's Ba-Bomb!


Anyone that calls themselves the legend killer has spent a lil too much time in the mushroom kingdom if you ask me..


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man, I'm afraid to see the results of this smack talking session...but for some reason I just can't look away!!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Anyone that calls themselves the legend killer has spent a lil too much time in the mushroom kingdom if you ask me..


LMAO!

This is getting so good! <3


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Anyone that calls themselves the legend killer has spent a lil too much time in the mushroom kingdom if you ask me..


After all this babbling...I hope to God you bring it...cause this board is gonna witness complete destruction when I am through with your sorry arse...


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

I've got my poop umbrella for when it hits the fan!!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Don't worry, the bomb is loaded, the plane leaves tomarrow after work...this is your chance to submit LK...when you open it, just remember.... it's only round 1


Dude - I hope you have your Last Will and Testament made out and your DNA on file somewhere, because that's all that will be left to identify the remains.

Mario brings the PAIN brother!

:roflmao:

I have never laughed so hard at a thread...


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

I predict this will end badly.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I think we should give lok17 the benefit of doubt---I've not been very impressed by Mario other than seeing his massive aresenal---.:lol:


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I am making this official, LK is going DOWN!!!! OHHH RACE WAR!!! IT IS GOING DOWN!!!


love the south park reference


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> I think we should give lok17 the benefit of doubt---I've not been very impressed by Mario other than seeing his massive aresenal---.:lol:


The above is very very close to Smack-Talk... <G> In a round-about, sneaky, cowardly, plausable-deniability sort of way...

As for LK; we'll see what he sends towards Squid in answer to the blow that closed his left eye up...


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

As a LK bomb victim, be very careful... I see much destruction in the future.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Lk is going to crush you like a little ant. I feel sorry for this boy.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

i think LOK is all talk


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> *The above is very very close to Smack-Talk... <G> In a round-about, sneaky, cowardly, plausable-deniability sort of way...*
> 
> As for LK; we'll see what he sends towards Squid in answer to the blow that closed his left eye up...


You are correct Squiddy...but the LK isnt taking the bait...too many people looking for their 15mins...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Welll its time for some action...sounds like the Mike Tysons..." Im gonna eat your children" smack...lets get it on boys.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Welll its time for some action...sounds like the Mike Tysons..." Im gonna eat your children" smack...lets get it on boys.


Just waiting on the rookie to swing his big wooden bat....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

From seeing lok17's bomb on Stogie I have no doubt he will be bringing it, but come on going against PiPs is kinda crazy. The only way he couldn't win is if he didn't want to. What I'm looking foward to is to see how many rounds lok17 tries to go LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> From seeing lok17's bomb on Stogie I have no doubt he will be bringing it, but come on going against PiPs is kinda crazy. The only way he couldn't win is if he didn't want to. What I'm looking foward to is to see how many rounds lok17 tries to go LOL


Maybe I will just save on the multiple rounds of postage and BLAST HIM in Round 1...hahahahahah...or give you guys a show and make him suffer....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You are correct Squiddy...but the LK isnt taking the bait...too many people looking for their 15mins...


We must not be distracted by the Little People... <G>


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

It was nice knowing you Greg. My money is on LK. No one comes back with much smack talking after he drops a bomb!! With a name like Mario, he's liable to send someone to your house to tap on your kneecaps as well. No offense Mario!!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Maybe I will just save on the multiple rounds of postage and BLAST HIM in Round 1...hahahahahah...or give you guys a show and make him suffer....


I favor repeat and senseless acts of brutality! Carpet bomb! Carpet bomb! :lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> It was nice knowing you Greg. My money is on LK. No one comes back with much smack talking after he drops a bomb!! *With a name like Mario, he's liable to send someone to your house to tap on your kneecaps as well. No offense Mario!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

It is airborn....It is a warning shot...now if you will excuse me I have to formulate a basic strategy for the direction of this war...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> I favor repeat and senseless acts of brutality! Carpet bomb! Carpet bomb! :lol:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

ER Doc said:


>


Where did you get a picture of marios neighborhood 2 weeks in the future?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> It is airborn....It is a warning shot...now if you will excuse me I have to formulate a basic strategy for the direction of this war...


Warning shot!! HAHAHAHAHAH!!! IF you want a strategy...I suggest you recruit 10 of your friends to assist you in this battle...cause other than that.....you can never go...

*ONE ON ONE WITH THE GREAT ONE!!!!* 
Remember that....rookie...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Dude... after all the smack I have talked, do you think you are actually gonna walk away unscathed? YOU WILL GET HURT!!! One on one with the great one... well the great one is bout to loose a leg!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

ER Doc said:


>


Smurfocalypse! :roflmao:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Dude... after all the smack I have talked, do you think you are actually gonna walk away unscathed? YOU WILL GET HURT!!! One on one with the great one... well the great one is bout to loose a leg!


A leg!!? Lol. Maybe my left big toe! Hahahaha! Childs play!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> A leg!!? Lol. Maybe my left big toe! Hahahaha! Childs play!


I'm really starting to like this thread! LOL


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

ohhh the humanity.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Is this a post on "Who can Talk The Most SMACK? Are we going to play ball or what---So let the games begin. Just for the record, I'm on your side Mario. Smack Down Time!!!!!!! *


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

'Tis true; enough wanton boasts! LK, stand fast and reply not to any further vain taunts! Await the arrival of the aforementioned package and see what it contains. The proof is in the pudding... Aye... <G>


----------

